# (solved) Create an interface for ADSL modem.

## StifflerStealth

Hi all,

I use a Gentoo system, but this question does not pertain to Gentoo, but the Forums here are the best.

Anyways,

I am trying to build a wireless router. I have everything all set up, but I need to make an interface to my ADSL2+ modem card. The graphical dialer is looking for an interface, but there are none. My ADSL card is special and it needs and extra parameter loaded into the line. I have a Traverse Solos Multiport ADSL2+ PCI Modem Card. The line to connect to DSL via pppoa is this:

pppd plugin pppoatm.so 0.0.38 user test password test noauth

Notice that extra "0" in front of the VPI/VCI settings. This tells what port to use on the card, so the next port would be:

pppd plugin pppoatm.so 1.0.38 user test password test noauth

And so on.

After I run the above command, I have ppp0 listed in the ifconfig, but until that command is run, it does not exist, not even ifconfig -a. So, is there a way I can create an interface to my card port that is permanent, and then have the graphical program use that interface to to do the dialing? It doesn't need to be called ppp0, but something I can use and treat like a normal card. Then in the scripts, the extra "0" would not be needed. You can use an ethX device to use an external modem, so something like that, but not ethX. Maybe dsl0 and dsl1 would be good. I think these are called virtual interfaces, right?

Is there a better solution? Can I just have the pppd settings hard coded in the config files of pppd and then I guess I would just use the a different setting to connect to a preexisting connection for the WAN? If so, what are the settings to use?

Thanks.

----------

## krinn

well, you need the module load to get your interface up.

i don't really remember how to do that without openrc but let's assume you have openrc  :Very Happy: 

```
echo 'modules="pppoatm"' >> /etc/conf.d/modules

echo 'module_pppoatm_args="0.0.38"' >> /etc/conf.d/modules

```

now on next boot you should have pppoatm loaded, args pass to the plugins to setup your 0 "line" and finally ifconfig should find the interface.

now the next part, as ppp0, net0... are just symlink, you just have to 

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/dsl0
```

configure dsl0 will be just like you've done with ppp0, just change ppp0 references with dsl0 in your /etc/conf.d/net file

and to start it /etc/init.d/dsl0 start

and last, i don't know any graphical config tool, not saying none exist, just i never use one for my boxes, so i don't know what you are speaking about for that stuff. But do you really care when you just have to rc-update add dsl0 default to init your connection at boot?

----------

## StifflerStealth

Ahhhh. Brilliant. Thanks. And I do use OpenRC.  :Wink: 

I knew there had to be an elegant solution to this issue.  :Smile:  I love the Gentoo forums!

----------

